# Common mynah bird



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Where can I buy a young one from?


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

A place like Birdtrader may be a place to start, maybe find a breeder on there.

Mynahs: Greater Hill Mynah | Birdtrader


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I have only found viper and vine selling them but they have no young ones.Seems like I might be out of luck again.


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

If you are looking for a young bird, best to try finding a breeder & wait till summer. A few months before they start breeding.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

there are banks at Jap koi co in henlow.

these are cheap, but if its the greater hill you want you will have to have a search about and pay top dollar.

john,


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I have seen adult commons but as you say the java and greater hill mynahs are expensive.
I will just have to broaden my search.

Cheers
Damien


----------

